# algae id



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Can someone help me ID this algae? Is it thread algae? It seems to be long thin stands. Will an 2x overdose of excel help treat it?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like a _thread algae_... 
"Thread Algae grows on leaf edges as a single, up to 30cm long, thread. It is easily removed by twirling a tooth-brush around it. Excess iron is a possible reason. It is good to use ground iron fertilisers since this algae uptakes the iron from the water. Healthy plants will out-compete this algae. It is known that algae eaters like SAE and Caridina japonica will consume it, as well as Barbs. Thread algae is very likely to appear together with the Hair algae"... From this website: http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/

Make sure your water parameters are in check, so it don't come back once removed.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I was reading on another post that a pipe cleaner was also a great way to remove it as it can really get in between fine leafed plants. At least it's an easy algae to remove!


----------

